# Make screw caps in whatever species you need!



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. I'll have to checkout the fastcaps site. Thanks for the review.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Didn't even know these existed, thanks for the post. Looks like a good idea.
BTKS


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad to be of help! I recently received a box from FastCap with about 30 new products. You can see them at: http://www.consultingwoodworker.com/reviews

Ralph


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

these work great just whatch out for the britle species. works on plastic and real wood, some species though don't take pressure too well. But commonly used woods no problem. I love it


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

Getneds,

With the brittle woods, wetting the wood before punching works quite well, and dos not seem to affect the tape.

Ralph


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great tool Ralph, thanks for the post.


----------

